# This is Ridiculous



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

I was answering horse-related questions of Yahoo Answers and I came across this (Do i gotz good fencin rite hurr? - Yahoo! Answers) question. IS IT NOT THE MOST SICKENING THING YOU'VE EVER SEEN?!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

WOW I really hope they're kidding.


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

Me too. If they're not, I PRAY someone reports them.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Y!Answers is full of crazy trolls like that. I'm sure it's someone just trying to be funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

if you look at the comments below a lot of people were telling them NOT too do and and telling them what they should use. 

from the writing i think its a joke, or this person has ZERO education. but i think its probably a joke.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

razor fences! omg! are they mad?!
i hope it is a joke...
some people said 'yeah switch to razors, they are awesome' what? i hope THEY were joking!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I can not imagine anyone would post in that format on purpose. For sure someone trying to be funny.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Just someone trolling, and trying to get others upset. Looks like they succeeded.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

horrible.
from the 'writing' though, sounds like the same person that keeps calling me in the middle of the night with a fake drawl and tellin me I called about a horse and to call random numbers that include 'kiss my ***' at the end. *rolls eyes*
I do love the comments though, it's funny how the immitating and copying thing is, too bad one poster thought they were serious though. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alli09 (Oct 23, 2009)

they are just joking around.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

The poster was clearly not serious, and only posted it to rouse emotions among the viewers of the post, which clearly, was successful :]


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

That is obviously a joke.


----------

